# 1988 Nishiki Altron 7000



## jsheri1000 (May 10, 2010)

I have an old but good 1988 Nishiki Altron 7000, which I have ridden for years. I purchased it used in 1992, I think, and at the time it was a high end racing bike. It is an aluminum frame, Suntour deraillers, Campanola wheels and a bunch of other stuff. Ihas served me well and has many thousand miles on it. 
I just upgraded to a newer road bike and don't know what to do with my old Nishiki. I could leave it in the garage to collect dust or I would consider selling it. Does any one know what kind of value it has, or where I should put it up for sale? Looks like this site deals only in high end bikes.


----------



## joe mcguire (May 31, 2010)

*nashiki altron 9000*

I to have a Nishiki Altron 7k and it has been very dependable, but I to would like to sell it to get into the carbon fiber world, I didnt know if there were any die hards out there, so I know she went to a good home.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I just recovered my old Nishiki Royale 15 that I bought in 1983 and I recomend that you keep the bike someplace dry and protected. 

The reason: If you are at all like me, you will one day remember the good times you had on that bike and long to ride it again. I did, and fortunately left the bike where I could get it back again. It is now being rebuilt at my house, and I am drooling over riding on the skinny CroMoly tubes again, while my new carbon fiber bike gets to wait in the garage until my next race.


----------



## joe mcguire (May 31, 2010)

Wayne
I love the quote from TJ. and Im excited for you and your projeject rebuild Nishiki. I thought of getting mine powder coated but Im not sure you can do that with aluminum.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

You can powder coat aluminum but it requires a pre treatment in order to prevent corrosion from forming below the powder coat. If you talk to a company that specializes in powder coating, ask about that procedure. It's not that uncommon as there are plenty of aluminum rims that are powder coated in my experience.


----------



## joe mcguire (May 31, 2010)

Great advice, I e mailed my powder coat guy just a bit ago, and I mentioned your sugjestion. All I need know is my torn bicep surgery to go well, thats tomorrow.then I need about 2 mnths worth of patiance and Ill be ready to rock.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

Good luck with your surgery! Make sure you give the injury and surgery plenty of time to heal properly before you get started though, I have seen a lot of friends make matters worse than before by starting training too soon, reinjuring themselves and doing more damage than they started with.


----------



## Pete2464 (Dec 2, 2013)

I would like it (NISHIKI ALTRON). [email protected] (480) 689-0267


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Pete2464 said:


> I would like it (NISHIKI ALTRON). [email protected] (480) 689-0267


You realize that this thread is over three years old and that the original poster has made only the one post on RBR, right?


----------



## Pete2464 (Dec 2, 2013)

No I Did not know that,but thanks for telling me. I need to purchase a Steel Road Bike, I have $500.00 any suggestions?


----------



## Pete2464 (Dec 2, 2013)

Any Schwinn Le Tour Legacy's out there? Steel Frame, Medium or Large Frame. $500.00 [email protected] (480) 689-0267 Thanks.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

With a little patience and being selective, $500 ought to get you a nice used double-butted chromoly steel framed bike with mid-level components on craigslist or ebay.


----------

